# Problems in Bristol for Caiman species (DWA APP)



## Cowboy-74 (Feb 11, 2008)

for a while now i have been planning a brilliant viv to house a dwarf caiman. I finally got around to calling my local council to speak to the DWA man.

He promptly informs me that granting a license for a croc of any kind is near on impossible due to the risks to public safety.

I then asked if a dwarf croc was more of a risk than a venomous snake as I know there are a few snakes in bristol that are licensed. He basically said yes a small croc is a higher risk, you are welcome to go through the license app process but he was pretty definate it would get turned down, irelevant on the sacurity of the enclosure and any previous experiance I have with crocs.

Can anyone comment on this or does anyone in Bristol keep caiman at all?

Thanks Alex


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

sorry i dunno anything about dwa in bristol but id rather be stuck in a room with a croc then a king cobra :lol2:


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

try talking to "pete" owner of "the reptile zone" in bristol he had a baby croc in his shop last year might be able to give some advice...


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

that sucks, a venomous snake is much more dangerous I recon


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

pete at reptile zone has got one of them ( cobra) as well, plus a few other very hot "hots" try him


----------



## Cowboy-74 (Feb 11, 2008)

Ill pop down tomorrow and see what pete rekons, but it seems so unfair to me. 

surely a snake is way more risky than a small croc, a large monitor is far more dangerous


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I agree mate, I dont know why they would have a problem with that but allow hots.


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

hmm funni iver get killed by a venomous snake or get yuor arm riped off my a lil corc snake is more dangerous


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

If you can meet the terms of the DWAA then the council cannot legally refuse you. They're just trying it on as they don't like issuing licenses.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

as Fangio has said they cannot refuse the licence on the basis of what the animal is, only if you do not meet all the other requirements. If they refuse the licence you have the right to know why and correct whatever the problem is.


----------



## decembers_spawn (Jan 17, 2008)

Yep, I believe the guy at the Reptile Zone is really clued up on the DWA side of things. He comes with very good recommendations too


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

Speak to pete reptilezone in filton, hes clued on about DWA and I think they have a dwarf caimen as well.


----------



## Cowboy-74 (Feb 11, 2008)

i popped in today but missed him lol, try again tomorrow


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

its an aligator lol


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

pete at the zone in bristol has dwa all so he has a camon there as well just give him a ring or go to his web page


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

They can't legally say you cant have the DWA, what they can do is raise their "fee" to a stupid amount so nobody could afford to keep DWA species, or their requirements so no hobbyist would have the capabilities.
Tameside where i am is about £130 i think - i know of places with thousands....


----------



## danjwright (Apr 11, 2007)

Yer, like everyone else said, it is illegal to stop you unreasonably. Try contacting DEFRA or some other nation-wide thing that can help you.
Dan


----------



## al_mcc (Aug 21, 2007)

browner93 said:


> its an aligator lol


yeah, its a baby american aligator i believe! the guys in there are usually good and helpful if u ask them : victory:


----------



## Cowboy-74 (Feb 11, 2008)

yep defo a gator, I've popped down there a couple of times but kept missing him, Ill have to try again tomorow. I seek justice and answers


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

The croc in the Reptile Zone is a Missisippi alligator not a Caimen.
Also you will find some parts of Bristol come under South Gloucestershire council, whilst some come under Bristol, which explains to some extent the differences.
I recall that there was recently a caimen spotted loose in Bristol, I wonder if this has something to do with the problems encountered. I would certainly understand the council discouraging people to keep them as pets.


----------



## robhalex (Jul 22, 2008)

fastbaz said:


> try talking to "pete" owner of "the reptile zone" in bristol he had a baby croc in his shop last year might be able to give some advice...


 
he still has it and its great


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

God yeah hes one cool a caimon. or is it a alligator, i cant remeber now haha. But yeah they have a venoumus area, speak to pete.


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

pete is classed a south glos so different councils but he may be ale to help anyway!
and its a mississippi alligator he has!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

SiUK said:


> that sucks, a venomous snake is much more dangerous I recon


Definately , a venemous bite compaired to a damaging bite .....

I know which I would rather !


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

I dont know and maybe (probabaly) im wrong...

But the council may be thinking there already too many Venomous and Crocs in Bristol already

Cause i can gaurintee (sp) Pete isnt the only one


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Cowboy-74 said:


> for a while now i have been planning a brilliant viv to house a dwarf caiman. I finally got around to calling my local council to speak to the DWA man.
> 
> He promptly informs me that granting a license for a croc of any kind is near on impossible due to the risks to public safety.
> 
> ...


Local Authorities are required to treat ‘any’ application for a DWAA licence proportionately, i.e. fairly. If Bristol have a policy against issuing DWAA for crocodilians they would have to demonstrate there reasoning for doing so, simply to state ‘concerns for public safety’ is insufficient. In fact small crocodilians, such a dwarf crocs or caiman pose a ‘negligible’ threat to the general public, which is why there were almost removed from the schedule last year.

DEFRA who are responsible for administering the DWAA (not issuing licences) are biased in Bristol, therefore if the local LA is being ‘difficult’ you have a distinct advantage!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

They are also not allowed to have a quota! Every application has to be taken on its own merits.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

holds head in hands, well if the two above posters actually contacted either people in bristol or the council to ask they would find that both councils will quite happily chat to anyone about issuing dwals, I know of two DWAL for crocodilians, and 3 dwals which have been granted for venomous snakes, mmmm maybe we should nt jump to conclusions


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

leptophis said:


> holds head in hands, well if the two above posters actually contacted either people in bristol or the council to ask they would find that both councils will quite happily chat to anyone about issuing dwals, I know of two DWAL for crocodilians, and 3 dwals which have been granted for venomous snakes, mmmm maybe we should nt jump to conclusions


give us the contact details and i'll see what they say......


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

slippery42 said:


> give us the contact details and i'll see what they say......


Just call the council licensing department and ask for someone who deals with animal licensing Bristol City Council: Licences and street trading: Licensing Team


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

What a bummer mate, feel for you !!

let us know how it goes !!


----------



## Rob123 (Jan 29, 2008)

Cowboy-74 said:


> Ill pop down tomorrow and see what pete rekons, but it seems so unfair to me.
> 
> surely a snake is way more risky than a small croc, a large monitor is far more dangerous


i agee totally. a 4 foot caiman or a 4 foot nile monitor? you choose! lol


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Fangio said:


> If you can meet the terms of the DWAA then the council cannot legally refuse you. They're just trying it on as they don't like issuing licenses.


But if the terms they set make it nigh on impossible then you're screwed


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

weelad said:


> sorry i dunno anything about dwa in bristol but id rather be stuck in a room with a croc then a king cobra :lol2:



Why?:2thumb:


----------

